# Man denied oxygen because he vapes



## alex1501 (19/5/20)

Unbelievable:

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/20)

alex1501 said:


> Unbelievable:



And we thought all the du.. c..t. are this side of the pond...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked (20/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> And we thought all the du.. c..t. are this side of the pond...



Some crossed over - remember that the States is opening up Covid restrictions.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## alex1501 (20/5/20)

More complete story:

https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/death-sentence-for-a-vape-advocate-refused-oxygen/

"And not only that, he’s been refused to even be considered a new sheltered home for him and his common-law-wife – who suffers from dementia – because the local law bans smokers or vapers from being given them.
As it stands right now, Ray Yeates is forced to live in a tiny hotel room whilst his desperately sick wife is living in a care home,and could soon have his life-saving oxygen supply taken away for no other reason than he is a vaper.
Yes really…and if this $#it is allowed to go on – it could happen to you wherever you are in the world.
Canada is _supposedly_ held up as a shining example of inclusion and openness – unless of course you’re a vaper and then you are literally living under a death sentence."

And that's why we should never accept vaping to be classified as smoking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

